# More accurate stop and start.



## Mike Malter (Dec 25, 2000)

When I fast forward and then click on stop, it doesn't stop where I pressed stop but a second or two previously. 

I have almost got the timing down that three beats after I want it to stop, I press stop and then it almost always stops there.

The other night I wanted to back something up because I got too far into a program, and even when I backed it up frame by frame, when I pressed start, it always started about three seconds previous to where I was.

Thank you.


----------



## JimPS (Jan 20, 2006)

I assumed it was to allow for reaction time. But because it bugged me too, I started hitting the pause button which stops it immediately. Then I hit the play button. 
I find I have overshot by up to a minute though, using this technique.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

Mike Malter said:


> When I fast forward and then click on stop, it doesn't stop where I pressed stop but a second or two previously.


Works as designed. This is a patented feature of Tivo. You can FFW through commericials till you see the start of the program, hit play and start from the very end of the last commerical.


----------



## Cmmsh (Jan 2, 2007)

Mike Malter said:


> When I fast forward and then click on stop, it doesn't stop where I pressed stop but a second or two previously.


Are you serious? This is one of the best features TiVo has.


----------

